# Iron Like a Lion!



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried Marley Coffee?

Other than purely novelty is it worth trying?

http://www.marleycoffee.co.uk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it Bobs lost roast?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is it Bobs lost roast?


His son Rohan* apparently.

* Nothing to do with horsemen from middle earth


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it Ethiopian? (Zion)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure they had a stand at LCF... Didn't try them but looked interesting.

One love


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

8 quid for 227g ? oooffff


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't brand it as "Jah of Coffee".......................................I'll get my coat.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 8 quid for 227g ? oooffff


Profit goes back to the community. Worth a little extra for me.

Gonna get some and see how it tastes, tho I'm scared it won't have a roast date on the packet.

Says it's roasted in the UK so that's a start...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Profit goes back to the community. Worth a little extra for me.
> 
> Gonna get some and see how it tastes, tho I'm scared it won't have a roast date on the packet.
> 
> Says it's roasted in the UK so that's a start...


Im intrigued!! Let us know how it is


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you buy it through the Amazon store it is an add on and if you are spending £10 they deliver it free which brings the price down. I will get. Bag next time I buy something but I have pretty low expectations for it!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

CuppaCo.com doing 20% off and free delivery so a bag'll cost £6.40


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Which community does it go back to??. According to the BLURB they source from Africa ,central America and Jamaica.!!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I would guess Marley's farm in Jamaica. It's not clear if he owns more farms in those other countries or not.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He has 4000 children, allegedly


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm hoping not with the same woman.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have ordered one through the link to cuppaco and I can confirm it is genuine with 20% off and free postage, so, ken bag of Buffalo Soldier is winging its way to me. I might not open it, just roll a joint, put on some reggae, close my eyes and drift back to the concert I went to in 1979 at the New Bingley Hall....ah, happy days


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bit more on their charity etc

http://www.marleycoffee.co.uk/info/Food_And_Drink_News


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I went for Lively Up!

Will report back...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> He has 4000 children, allegedly


He's my daddy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> He's my daddy


Dfk41 is?!?!??????


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

You *lively up* yourself, dig it, the other bag!!!

And the other bag is: dfk who is *the* Dreadlock Rasta!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> I'm sure they had a stand at LCF... Didn't try them but looked interesting.
> 
> One love


I shamelessley tried to blag a sample at LCF but the pretty girl on the stand wasn't having it. At around £8 a retail bag for an unknown entity I didn't chance it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reading around this, it is a global operation. I presume they will roast in more than one location, and I am expecting a best before rather than a roast date. I hope I am wrong but my hopes are not too high for this. It looks to be aimed at the sort of person who has graduated from sitting in a deep leather filled sofa reading the Mail at one of the many francises, to sitting in a eep filled leather sofa in their own home using their Sage or new Starbucks sponsored machine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yuh need to smoke mo herb mr Kidd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember being on a school trip many years ago the boys from the next year up showed how to make a roll yor own with toilet paper and tea leaves.........


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I bet they made you smoke 'em too!!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

That might explain a few things


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> I bet they made you smoke 'em too!!!!


Nope, I was twice their size and pushed one into the canal and smacked the other


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Nope, I was twice their size and pushed one into the canal and *smacked* the other


Now! Now! I thought we were talking a bit of ganja!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Nope, I was twice their size and pushed one into the canal and smacked the other


For teaching you how to roll? seems a bit extreme mate


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, mine arrived today, nicely packaged at a posted cost of £2.50 from a product costing £7.99 but had an additional 20% discount. looking at the packet, their is a best before of January 2016! No roast date or where they were roasted etc etc. I will open them perhaps today or tomorrow but I hope I am pleasantly surprised, but somehow doubt I will be!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I and I will be interested to know how you find them.

Oh, and if you should find yo'sel ina de Babylon and ting, give my regards to Marcus Kahve. (Sorry, couldn't resist!)

To be honest I'm just relieved that this thread didn't turn out to be all about how to do domestic chores in a butch stylee. Which was what I will admit to thinking when I saw the title!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Still waiting on mine


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually it had arrived but my neighbour had it and brought it round just now









Just tried the Lively Up! on the same grinder setting as the last dregs of my Signature Blend which proved to be too tight so 18g took 1m20s to get 28.8g

It also over-filled my 18g VST so will have to try 17g or less.

BBE Jan 2016 with no roast date.

Beans are dark and oily.

Taste after such a long pull and dark bean was surprisingly not bitter. No oils in the crema - prob down to the fact that my PID was set at 98.

It wasn't too bad overall (sorry my palate is not honed enough to give details) but unfortunately the overriding concern was that it was stale. No surprises there I guess for a coffee designed for the mass market. I think I'll send them a mail and see if they'd be up for putting a roast date on some packets destined for 'speciality' punters cos I'm up for supporting the cause but would def not buy again due to the staleness.

Will play about with variables over the next few days but there'll be no getting over the staleness.

I guess your story dfk will be similar, but interested to hear how you found your blend.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tried mine. Very dark so opened the grind up. First attempt I could not remove the cup which got tangled in the of spout, so I took 30 gms from 17 over 30 seconds with 8 seconds pre infusion. As espresso, liquorice flavour but much nicer with an ounce or so of milk. Will have another and report back, but I have certainly had worse


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I and I will be interested to know how you find them.
> 
> Oh, and if you should find yo'sel ina de Babylon and ting, give my regards to Marcus Kahve. (Sorry, couldn't resist!)
> 
> To be honest I'm just relieved that this thread didn't turn out to be all about how to do domestic chores in a butch stylee. Which was what I will admit to thinking when I saw the title!


Sey mi gi ya 'eart attack! I don't mind your Althea and Donna 'omage but....

Don ya dis Tuff Gong!! Iron Like a Lion In Zion was his "last" big hit - mainly cos it was only released about 10 years after he died.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Catch a Fire #1 album


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Coarser grind, 30g from 18g in 28secs - weirdly less stale tasting and I think I got a hint of dark berry in there.


----------

